# Other Than A Planter!



## Chislenko (29 Jan 2021)

Currently swapping all bits from my old 531 to a new, much lighter aluminium frameset to be my winter bike.

Any good ideas of some garden bike art for the leftover frame. Everybody seems to do a planter, can we come up with something more imaginative?


----------



## ColinJ (29 Jan 2021)

Alternatively: Give it to someone who wants it...?


----------



## Buck (29 Jan 2021)

Bird feeder frame and hang the seed/nut containers off this?


----------



## dave r (29 Jan 2021)

Stick it on e bay


----------



## BrumJim (29 Jan 2021)

Lamp?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Jan 2021)

What’s wrong with the old frame? Sell it on, if it’s still functional.


----------



## Chislenko (29 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> What’s wrong with the old frame? Sell it on, if it’s still functional.



It had a rear drive side impact with a car a few years back. I had to cold set the rear triangle to get the wheel back in and fit for use.

I have used it the last couple of years with that knowledge with no problems but don't know if I would feel good about passing it on.


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jan 2021)

A Mobile, with other bike parts hanging from it, rotating and swinging gently in the breeze?


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Jan 2021)

Garden fountain?


----------



## Andy_R (29 Jan 2021)

Wind chimes


----------



## Beebo (29 Jan 2021)

A gate.


----------

